# Almost there



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

We made an offer today on a house in Poulsbo, Wa. It is within a few miles of the Hood Canal Bridge. It will be a shock going from Hawaii to the PNW. This will be my third time living in the area.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*S.o.s.*



bigbill said:


> We made an offer today on a house in Poulsbo, Wa. It is within a few miles of the Hood Canal Bridge. It will be a shock going from Hawaii to the PNW. This will be my third time living in the area.


Please bring the sun and warmth. And not a Pineapple Express. Hope all goes well with your move.


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

Leaving Hawaii to come here? Oh man, I hope it was for a hell of a raise!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Damon64 said:


> Leaving Hawaii to come here? Oh man, I hope it was for a hell of a raise!



I am getting a nice promotion (military). It is mostly for a better education for my son. Hawaii schools suck. My seven year old speaks pidgin english because that is what they speak in school.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

bigbill said:


> I am getting a nice promotion (military). It is mostly for a better education for my son. Hawaii schools suck. My seven year old speaks pidgin english because that is what they speak in school.


Good for you! NK schools are the best in the area. When I get back (Feb 09) I'll look for a place in Poulsbo/Kingston. Can't wait! You goin' to one of those big boats in Bremerton or back to Bangor?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome back to the PacNW. Bring your bike down to Portland sometime & we can go for a ride, or check out these guys if you want to do some long rides:

http://www.seattlerandonneur.org/


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> Good for you! NK schools are the best in the area. When I get back (Feb 09) I'll look for a place in Poulsbo/Kingston. Can't wait! You goin' to one of those big boats in Bremerton or back to Bangor?


I am going to a big ship in LaMadd which is leaving in October and coming to Bremerton for a three year overhaul. My blond hair blue eyed kid has been wanting to live someplace where he looked like everyone else (not Hawaii) and now he gets his wish. Poulsbo is a little Norway, he will fit in.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

bigbill said:


> I am going to a big ship in LaMadd which is leaving in October and coming to Bremerton for a three year overhaul. My blond hair blue eyed kid has been wanting to live someplace where he looked like everyone else (not Hawaii) and now he gets his wish. Poulsbo is a little Norway, he will fit in.


Cool! We're working on their COHP right now. In fact, my boss and some other folks left today for the stabilization meeting. Unfortunately, they didn't need any admin support in Italy.


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Poulsbo is a little Norway, he will fit in.


That’s an understatement. My wife's grandmother lived in Poulsbo, she didn't get along to well in the social circles because she was.........Swedish:eek6:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

We made an offer on the house, they counter offered and we all agreed. Going to my office this morning to fax the paperwork back. I should close at the end of February and the family will move in July. I won't be there until November.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be in the Poulsbo area from 2/22 until 2/27 to close on my new home near the Hood Canal Bridge. I may bring a bike if the weather looks promising.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

you could ride chilly hilly on bainbridge, I think its the 25th

welcome back


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Travis said:


> you could ride chilly hilly on bainbridge, I think its the 25th
> 
> welcome back



I am going to register today. I will bring the camera and do a ride report for commuting and touring. It will be quite the shock to the system. I will make sure to wear my RBR kit but you probably won't be able to see it under the many layers of clothes.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Bill,
I rode chilly hilly the past two years, but I was thinking of taking a pass because of the madness. Now that I know you will be here I'll sign up, and we can ride together if you want and will take it easy on me. I'll send PM with contact info. Otherwise just look for me; I'll be the guy with the yellow vest;-)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JP said:


> Hey Bill,
> I rode chilly hilly the past two years, but I was thinking of taking a pass because of the madness. Now that I know you will be here I'll sign up, and we can ride together if you want and will take it easy on me. I'll send PM with contact info. Otherwise just look for me; I'll be the guy with the yellow vest;-)


In the past I have avoided the madness by parking in a grocery store parking lot a couple of miles away and starting the ride late. I never wanted to be in the front group, I like to start a little later and get to see everyone as I pass. The traffic is low enough that I can get around a questionable bikehandler with risk of life or limb. From what I remember, it is quite the bike show.


----------

